# well another p dead



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I was watching a movie didnt hear anything and figured out 1 of my pirnahas was floating when i got up. He is still alive with his tail gone and his upper part of his body. This is the 3rd 1 that has died. 2 more has gotten eaten sense i have been here to talk to u guys what should i do with him? I really doubt he can make it out of this i can take a pic real quick brb.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

i doubt he can live this threw


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

and another


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

is that a throw him outside its under freezing point outside. It would do the same as putting him in the freezer


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Crap, thats no good having Ps eat each other


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

let him in there and see. it would be better to put him 
in another tank though


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

thats unsettling


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

this is the 3rd 1 man, and my avatar wasnt true there was only 3 red bellies in a 55 gal. I doubt he will live. He will get infected and my others will to. I dont have any salt im all out


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

well he was floating to the top and swimming a bit. Now he is just floating in the top in the corner. I need to no what to do plz some 1 help. Thepack, Rhomzilla, winky, any 1. he looks just like he does in the pics.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

whoa...you must have some aggressive Ps. He looks like a goner...


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

yeah dude i went from 6 to 3. my original 3 eat 1 so i was down to 2. Then my bro's girlreind gave me her's. So then i had 5 and all was good for about 2 months and then i noticed alot of agression so i took 1 out. A week later another got eaten. then another. Then im on this 1 now. so 3 total.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I took it out with a net and the thing was grunting. I feel so bad. It like its trying to cry. Man i want to see if he will live but i dont want the rest of the fish getting infected.

ps. I do have a hospital tank but if he does survive will he ever be back to normal. And is it worth taking a p that has been in the hospital tank out that has been in there for the last month but is fine. ANd putting it in the 55 gallon?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hammer to the skull....very fast and painless.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

put the agressive one in another tank or kick his ass so he understands he wont live to kill another p..


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

i think im gonna try and save him. Will that stuff grow back though. Its flesh it didnt hit any vital organs


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

please take GG's advice. It is smart and compassionate. I wouldn't condone n0bie's advice. Another idea is yes, throw him outside and bury him in the snow, the hammer also works . Put the fish in a plastic bag and just hit it. Sorry about your loss, it comes with the territory of being a piranha owner

Edit: I see your trying to save it. A 10g no deco no feeders will be good.. Temp higher than usual and salt... See if that does the trick. If there is no organ damage, there is hope.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

oh yeah 1 problem. Im out of salt and melafix. I can get some tomorrow. I do have table salt but not really sure how to use it, in aquariums. Do u think that stuff will grow back?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

his tail and anal fin wont grow back. Unless you want to commit to keeping im in a solo tank for 20 years, you should put him down...imo.

Moved to injury forum.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> his tail and anal fin wont grow back. Unless you want to commit to keeping im in a solo tank for 20 years, you should put him down...imo.
> 
> Moved to injury forum.












sad but true


----------



## ItWasnValentine (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks to me like it would be better to put him down. Half his body is gone







. Although if I was in your position, I'd try to save him too.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

well guys i put him down... U dont understand how many times the smack of the hammer to the head and then to the ground is running threw my head. The same exact snap popping noise. It was so hard lifting that hammer and doing it. I have had quiet the saga with piranhas. Im really considering getting out of piranhas. it just seems like wasted time 418 posts, and a hell of alot of money down the drain. My favorite 1 died. a while ago. then another now this 1.


----------



## ItWasnValentine (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear dude...


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

that's sad, but at least you ended his suffering...

Maybe you should get a Serra instead of quiting the hobby.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

If you really are having that much of a problem with a shoal of pygos you should definitly try a serra. A 4 or 5 inch Gold spilo would be sweet or maybe a medium sized rhom. It's not worth it to leave the hobby. :sad:


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

is it just my luck that i have had 3 rb's get eaten on me or is it like this for every 1? I wouldnt get out of the hobby. The piranha hobby yes, Fish hobby no. I dont no im still thinking about alot of diferent things. I dont have money right now for fish at all. If i get any new fish it would be with 3 7 inch red bellies instore credit which i dont no how much i would get. Does any 1 know how much instore credit i would get for 3 7 inch reds? I dunno just a idea,.


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

man im sorry 2 hear bout ur fish.....poor little dude. :sad: thats fishkeepin for ya...you have ur ups and downs


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

fishes r sooo koo but when there dieing and u cant do nething about it its a BITCH!


----------

